# Why are you a furry? (new thread)



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok, so the thread idea is nice, but the old thread needed more options and fell into offtopic. I'll use the above pic as an example, since it does cover all the reasons.

So, why are you a furry? Or do you feel that it's 'just because' and don't ponder much about it? Do you look at it as a state of mind, a community, a fashion trend, or just a fetish? Or do you just like cat ears?


----------



## Rifter (Aug 2, 2008)

Furry characters have struck a chord with me for as long as I can remember, so it was pretty much a natural fit when I found out about the fandom.


----------



## Cryptic (Aug 2, 2008)

Rifter said:


> Furry characters have struck a chord with me for as long as I can remember, so it was pretty much a natural fit when I found out about the fandom.



Same here, it just feels right.


----------



## Madness (Aug 2, 2008)

Im pretty much here for the art. Although the community is pretty nice to.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

<3
You said "Animal/Dragon". Not all peole does that. But you're right dragons aren't animals...
Thx a lot...

I'm here cuz the community and i'm a otherkin (means: I AM a dragon...)


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

I can't really say, I like the art Yiffy or not, the people of the community are all nice. It's just a unique fandom that I like to be a part of.


----------



## tsawolf (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm here for the porn. Plain and simple.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 2, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> <3
> You said "Animal/Dragon". Not all peole does that. But you're right dragons aren't animals...
> Thx a lot...



Heh, no problem. I managed to remember that just before posting.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Heh, no problem. I managed to remember that just before posting.



You made yourself a big friend with that *thump up* ^^


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 2, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> <3
> You said "Animal/Dragon". Not all peole does that. But you're right dragons aren't animals...


Yes, we are.  So are humans.  If it's alive and it's not a plant, fungus, or microbe, it's an animal.  Being sentient doesn't change that.


----------



## Shomti (Aug 2, 2008)

Firstly, because I have never accepted that I was human for as long as I can remember. I never identified as furry specifically until I found out about them, but I ran through the whole list of alien, robot, genetic experiment, all of it. I'd still put money on genetic experiment, but that's only my physical body. I'm stuck in whatever kind of body this is, and I'm most certainly not a human mind. My fursona is different than what I feel I am, though, simply because what I feel I am is a special brand of attractive. It doesn't exactly fit into my ideals of appearance.

Overall, I just prefer furries over humans. Furries tend to be nicer people, they have silkier fur, and of course... HUMANS ARE UGLY. I can't stress that one enough. It is my personal opinion that humans are, for the most part, ugly.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 2, 2008)

Did this FUCKING require another FUCKING thread? Not to FUCKING mention the other FUCKING thread, this is about the 15th FUCKING thread asking this.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Did this FUCKING require another FUCKING thread? Not to FUCKING mention the other FUCKING thread, this is about the 15th FUCKING thread asking this.



And could you hold your F***ING mouth, cuz we made this tread, cuz of F***ing guys liek to who posted to much F***ING Off-Topic?!


thx


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 2, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> And could you hold your F***ING mouth, cuz we made this tread, cuz of F***ing guys liek to who posted to much F***ING Off-Topic?!
> 
> 
> thx


Just ignore him.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 2, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> And could you hold your F***ING mouth, cuz we made this tread, cuz of F***ing guys liek to who posted to much F***ING Off-Topic?!
> 
> 
> thx


Stop it with the FUCKING swearing. FUCKING idiot.

On topic: I just like anthropomorphic animals. Nothing more. Nothing less. That's it.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 2, 2008)

That's a slightly better classification there. Good job.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Stop it with the FUCKING swearing. FUCKING idiot.



Why ignore him? I like to "discuss" with peole like this... At least until they beginn to make useless arguments... But he didn't so:

Could you pls F***ING explain the F***ING term "swearing"? I F***ING don't know thins F***ING word  (no joke)...


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 2, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Why ignore him? I like to "discuss" with peole like this... At least until they beginn to make useless arguments... But he didn't so:
> 
> Could you pls F***ING explain the F***ING term "swearing"? I F***ING don't know thins F***ING word  (no joke)...



Swearing means using 'bad words'. And he was just joking in his last post with the 'idiot' thing. Can we stop going off-topic now? Let's just try and keep this one thread sane. XD


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Swearing means using 'bad words'. And he was just joking in his last post with the 'idiot' thing. Can we stop going off-topic now? Let's just try and keep this one thread sane. XD



*bing*
Ahhh... it means kinda "cursing" so "Fluchen"...
Ok, lets get back to Topic...

...

...

-.- What else could i say?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, let's get back on topic.  This has the potential to be a decent thread; I'd rather not have to lock it.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Yes, let's get back on topic.  This has the potential to be a decent thread; I'd rather not have to lock it.



*thinking*
*more thinking*
I... need... idea... to... beginn...

*bing*

*began writing*
*stopps*
*deletes*


Sry, i tried hardly, but i have no plan, what to write -.-


----------



## Frasque (Aug 2, 2008)

That cartoon is great, who drew it?


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

It struck a chord. Though talking to others of similar nature on a forum has gotten kind of bland.... blug.


----------



## Frasque (Aug 2, 2008)

Why is there no option for "Was dropped on my head as a baby"?


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

Hrm....I have a feeling that alot of kids must have been dropped on their heads...


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 2, 2008)

Frasque said:


> Why is there no option for "Was dropped on my head as a baby"?


There's an "other" option, use that.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 2, 2008)

Because I like anthro animals.


----------



## Frasque (Aug 2, 2008)

Rhainor you might want to check the batterys in your sarcasm detector


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 2, 2008)

I found the utter hilarity from the e-drama and SERIOUS BUSINESS in the fandom is too much for me to resist.  

Also because I am "High Priest Smucklekhaman" - the High Priest of All That Is Tasty and the Lord of Greasy Meat in Crunchy Shells.  I manifest myself as a morbidly obese dragon with pimples and a serious case of neckbeard, with fireproof glasses to correct my ruined eyes from too much Interneting.  I breathe halitosis-laden air rather than fire - the stench can rot a man's flesh off his bones.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 3, 2008)

Frasque said:


> Rhainor you might want to check the batterys in your sarcasm detector


No, it's working.  It's just inaccurate sometimes.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

Deleted.
Anyways I'M HERE BECUZ I LIEK ANTHROPOMORPHIC ANYMALZ!


----------



## Jack (Aug 3, 2008)

answers 3, 4, 6, 7 & 8.

are what I like.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 3, 2008)

Admittedly when I came here for the first time in 2002 it was for number 5  , now mostly 11 and 13.


----------



## Kalianos (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm here because of 3,4,5 and 7, 8. (yay poll)


----------



## Diego117 (Aug 3, 2008)

Chose other because I'm a mix of 3, 4, 5, 6,and 7. 

But 7 is at the tail end of my priorities list. Or maybe I'm just in denial.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 3, 2008)

So everybody here is really a wolf and only pretends to be human when others are around, well riddle me this then, how are all of you operating your computers without any thumbs :[ .


----------



## Diego117 (Aug 3, 2008)

You don't really need thumbs to operate a computer.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 3, 2008)

Diego117 said:


> You don't really need thumbs to operate a computer.



Paws must make typing a chore.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 3, 2008)

Furry and scaly characters have always struck a cord with me. I guess I expected to grow out of it, but I didn't, and then I found this place! Hurrah!


----------



## Anbessa (Aug 3, 2008)

it's not the paws that make typing a chore. I mean, what are shorthands, err, shortpaws for anyway? and if all else fails, claim leghasteny.
or being dropped on the head as a child.
then again, how does one type with hoofs instead of hands? (and how to get clothed?)
we can stretch that discussion into oblivion, but I'll just answer:

nothing from the above. I felt furry all my life, so pondering about "why?" seems pretty much useless. because I am that way, period. it's a part of me I can't rip out... not that I'd want it.

hm, I'm missing another option:
9: to sell those guys porn.

that would fit at least a little bit.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 3, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Paws must make typing a chore.



Judgeing by the quality of typing I've seen, I'd say some people probrably  type with their elbows.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 3, 2008)

im here cuz i have a lot of fetishes
damn
its hard to explain
i think this song will explain http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptAA-Ap9aWA

lyric cut that explains it

I've held on too long just to let it go now,
Will my inner strength get me through it some how
Defying the curse that has taken hold
Never surrender,
I'll never be overcome!


----------



## Houshou (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm in it for the community.

The furry community is the first group of people, who can all be good people. I understand that there's a lot of drama in the Furry World. But I would attribute it to the fact that, everyone feels so comfortable about being so open about everything in their lives.
I mean, look at other fandoms / communities. 
Where else is socially acceptable to flat out yell. "I'm GAY, and I wanna take it up the ASS!" ? I mean, if the Furry Community is so open about their bedroom preferences, what else would be considered so private that you normally wouldn't say it to someone else, let alone a stranger?

So drama is to be expected. And in all honesty, everyone has their own drama. How we deal with it is different. Mine, recently, was a bout of depression. But, now that I have nearly immerced myself completely into the fandom. I've found people whom I can talk to more openly than any therapist, and get the healing I needed.

Now, I look forward to a Fursuit, several commissions, FurCon's. I found out that the Japanese FurCon is no longer going to be held. *sniff* But this means that I can take time into looking into the Aussie FurCon! (`n.n)
On top of my first fursuit, I'm going to look into making my own. I think buying the first one so I have a reference on what to do is going to be a big help in designing my own personal fursuit. And possibly one for my neichan....

So I will vote Community first. Because it's the Community that's helped me out. And then Fursuiting, because of the joy I got from doing it in front of thousands of people and bringing smiles to a lot of people.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 3, 2008)

Houshou said:


> I'm in it for the community.
> 
> The furry community is the first group of people, who can all be good people. I understand that there's a lot of drama in the Furry World. But I would attribute it to the fact that, everyone feels so comfortable about being so open about everything in their lives.
> I mean, look at other fandoms / communities.
> ...



Good point about the community being very open and accepting, ever since I admitted I was a fur here people made me realise it's okay and I've felt better about myself ever since. Long live the fur.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Aug 3, 2008)

This is the best community ever, plus I like the art.

But people who insist they are animals trapped in a human body worry me... :/


----------



## ExTo (Aug 3, 2008)

I like the community, I like the art. Would like to be an actual furry but it's not like it's a life-goal or I lose sleep at night because of that, I hardly care it would just be cool.

Also like the porn, but that's not what I'm here for. I easily could access it without considering myself a fur, or access other kinds of porn for sure (though I prolly wouldn't like it as much), so I didn't vote for that. 3, 4, 7.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 3, 2008)

i love the furry community to death, as well as the art and the porn. and sometimes i would like to be an actual furry, but i don't really focus on it that much. and although i like the porn, i don't go all after it. and the community is full of great peopel


----------



## Roco (Aug 3, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


>



Why? If I had to choose from the pictures it would be mostly the bottom right one. Two others would be the bottom left and second bottom left.

Basically I like to draw. I saw yiffy work and was like "I can draw this!" So I did. Then I found that unlike before I could find usually a multitude of things to draw about (IE fewer artist blocks). I see a lot of good artwork out there that is more erotic than just pure porn and use those images to improve my own. 

But money definitely gives an incentive to me. You know what they say "Find a way to make your hobby pay."

Plus I'm in it to fap to it, I get off on the most impossible, fantasias, and disgusting to a lot of furs, stuff out there.


----------



## Shiron Mana (Aug 3, 2008)

i am a Silver Flammie Folks. 

I'm one of the few who wanna be a real furry.

oooooh what's that? *pokes on a big button*


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Aug 3, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I like the community, I like the art. Would like to be an actual furry but it's not like it's a life-goal or I lose sleep at night because of that, I hardly care it would just be cool.
> 
> Also like the porn, but that's not what I'm here for. I easily could access it without considering myself a fur, or access other kinds of porn for sure (though I prolly wouldn't like it as much), so I didn't vote for that. 3, 4, 7.



Yeah pretty much this. The porn is nice and all, but its just porn... and for sure not what makes me a fur.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 3, 2008)

mostly for the community 
secondarily, porn


----------



## reddeath909 (Aug 4, 2008)

I honestly don't really know why
I don't really know any other furs in real life, and those that I do know, I only get along with like 2 (out of five)
I guess its because I never was able to connect with people (sociophobia is horrible) so rather than associate with them, I rather would be represented by an animal.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 4, 2008)

reddeath909 said:


> I don't really know any other furs in real life
> I only get along with like 2 (out of five)



...what


----------



## reddeath909 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> ...what



?


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 4, 2008)

i...um
just, nevermind


----------



## reddeath909 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i...um
> just, nevermind



... kay?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm a furry because lot's of reasons... I'm not just here for the art... it literally just feels natural to me to be a furry... I'll admit, I'm don't go all out "I'm a dragon stuck in a humans body". I know I'm human, but like I said, being a furry is just... second nature... unless first nature counts that is >_<

hell, I love being a furry enough as it is right now... imagine what my first furry convention will be like! =^.^=

edit: also, what arbiter said... I worship the fact that this community is so accepting and nice! if a fandom is what motivates people to be nice, than why do people attack us? (not being a whiney little bitch who always feels attacksed, I just wonder sometimes why there are trolls beyond the reason that we like "yiff")


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ...I'm don't go all out "I'm a dragon stuck in a humans body".


One does not need to be Therian or Otherkin to be furry.  In fact, there are plenty of people from each group that do not consider themselves part of the other.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> One does not need to be Therian or Otherkin to be furry.  In fact, there are plenty of people from each group that do not consider themselves part of the other.



sry, I don't want people thinking I was making fun of that. I was just saying, I don't engage in those beliefs.

yea, kinda like that one rule... if it exists... there's porn of it xD only in this case. if it exists, there's a fandom of it ^_^


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> sry, I don't want people thinking I was making fun of that. I was just saying, I don't engage in those beliefs.


I know you weren't making fun of it.  I was just trying to make sure you understood that those beliefs aren't necessary to be a furry.



			
				NekoFox08 said:
			
		

> yea, kinda like that one rule... if it exists... there's porn of it xD only in this case. if it exists, there's a fandom of it ^_^


Rules 34 and 36 of the Internet:

*Rule 34:*  If it exists, there is porn of it.  No exceptions.
*Rule 36:*  If it exists, someone has a fetish for it.  No exceptions.

It's a fair bit of irony that Rule 36 is directly responsible for Rule 34.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 4, 2008)

Also, I think the rule 39 states that 'there's always furry porn of it'.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 4, 2008)

and to be quite honest




_there is_


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Also, I think the rule 39 states that 'there's always furry porn of it'.


Maybe for the furry fandom, but not for the internet as a whole.


----------



## Kyo_foxtrot (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmmm honestly it just really seemed like it just fit for me...kinda filled a hole that was missing I guess you could say, it really just felt like the right thing for me...kinda an extension of my personality


----------



## pheonix (Aug 4, 2008)

I am cause I am I was born this way and can't help it.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I would choose few answers, but I voted 4th. Here's complete analyze:

#1 - No
#2 - No
#3 - Yes
#4 - Yes
#5 - Only one
#6 - No
#7 - Yes
#8 - No, I find furry porn rejective

BTW I love the ''comic'' in the first posts.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Aug 4, 2008)

You forgot childhood trauma! =^_^=


----------



## Juste Wolf (Aug 4, 2008)

I have always felt strong connections with animals so thats why Ima Furry . I would love to be a wolfy other than a human xD


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Aug 5, 2008)

The communtiy and people in the fandom are some of the sweetest and nicest people around, and I have always loved the animal art even before I heard of the fandom, so I guess I fit in XD And I have always felt I have had a very stong connections with the animal world as far as loving them and understanding their emotions.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm here for the art.  Yes, there is a fetish component of this... but I'm not here to yiff nor am I here for the porn.  To the extent that this is a fetish, I'm much more turned on by clean stuff than I am adult stuff.

And other: I intend to build and/or buy an android dragon once the technology becomes available.  And no, a dragon version of a realdoll isn't what I'm after.  Intelligence is what matters.  I'm much rather converse with a dragon than yiff with one.  While I don't object to the concept of doing the wild thing with an android dragon... I'd likely be in my 90s by the time such a thing is possible.  Viagra only helps so much... :twisted:  That and a large dragon's body would likely be insanely expensive anyway.  It'd be much more cost effective to build an android dragon the size of a large cat.

And a side note: I intend to build the android dragon when the technology becomes available... not necessary _legal._  I expect intelligent machines to face the same sort of knee-jerk bans that human cloning enjoys.  Frankly, I don't care.  I keep up to speed on the latest in AI technology and I work in the field so a ban on building an intelligent machine would do little to stop me. The only things that could would be a lack of funds and/or of lack of heath (and I guess being dead of old age would qualify...!)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 5, 2008)

I really don't know, but I do know that I am a furry.  I just don't know why, though.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a alter ego, whom I have had for many years that was in a animal/rabbit form in my mind even before I became a furry. I later gave that ego its own form and idenity and he became my fursona... 

I am a furry cause I feel accepted when I talk about my inner self around others instead of fearing if someone would kick me down, as has happened to me all my life, when I say I am different. 

Man that mabey was to much XD but yeah thats why I am a furry


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 5, 2008)

Telnac said:


> And a side note: I intend to build the android dragon when the technology becomes available... not necessary _legal._ I expect intelligent machines to face the same sort of knee-jerk bans that human cloning enjoys. Frankly, I don't care. I keep up to speed on the latest in AI technology and I work in the field so a ban on building an intelligent machine would do little to stop me. The only things that could would be a lack of funds and/or of lack of heath (and I guess being dead of old age would qualify...!)



Will it be able to turn into a monster truck, because that would be so freakin  awesome. Seriously, I don't even care how much worse it's inevitable  Frankenstein style rampage would be that would still kick so much ass.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Aug 5, 2008)

I just found artwork... With big horse dicks... And instant boner.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

Art.
Porn.
Other: Trollan.

It's awwwwwight.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 5, 2008)

PixiesKitty said:


> You forgot childhood trauma! =^_^=



Damn it... I knew I forgot something.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Aug 5, 2008)

my answer is the 3rd,4th,6th,7th and 8th choice ;3


----------



## KeenyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a cartoonist who loves good animated shows and happens to draw stuff that can pass as furry =P


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 5, 2008)

In the beginning, I really liked the old cartoons with animal characters.  Years later, I learned about furry art through an internet message board.  From there, I learned that some people made their own characters, and decided to make my own.  I made a lot of good friends once I started joining furry chats and such.  But probably the biggest draw for me is that it provides an escape from reality.  It's a very calming experience to play as my character online, or to just close my eyes and visualize myself as my character.  If given the choice, I would like to become my character, so long as I didn't have the FBI and CIA and all that on my back trying to capture me and do experiments on me...


----------



## Kano (Aug 5, 2008)

I love the art, fursuiting is fun, I love the old cartoon, and I like the people in this community. And, it's just fun ^^


----------



## Telnac (Aug 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Will it be able to turn into a monster truck, because that would be so freakin  awesome. Seriously, I don't even care how much worse it's inevitable  Frankenstein style rampage would be that would still kick so much ass.


...what?!  What kicks ass more than a flying intelligent machine capable of breathing fire?!  No wheels needed!  :twisted:

(Well, OK, I suppose it would kick more ass if it also had a built-in cloaking device and the ability to teleport itself wherever it wanted...)


----------



## Spikethecanadianlizard (Aug 6, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> In the beginning, I really liked the old cartoons with animal characters. Years later, I learned about furry art through an internet message board. From there, I learned that some people made their own characters, and decided to make my own. I made a lot of good friends once I started joining furry chats and such. But probably the biggest draw for me is that it provides an escape from reality. It's a very calming experience to play as my character online, or to just close my eyes and visualize myself as my character. If given the choice, I would like to become my character, so long as I didn't have the FBI and CIA and all that on my back trying to capture me and do experiments on me...


 
Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm a furry because I've always liked furry like characters from movies or tv...  and video games.  Moogles FTW.  They just seem 200x more interesting than humans do and are cute and cuddly like 

While I'm not really interested in the yiffy stuff, I like the art, I like the people and the community as a whole.  I also like the fursuits and plushies and the like.  Although not one at this point in time, I plan to be a fursuiter.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 6, 2008)

Telnac said:


> ...what?! What kicks ass more than a flying intelligent machine capable of breathing fire?! No wheels needed! :twisted:
> 
> (Well, OK, I suppose it would kick more ass if it also had a built-in cloaking device and the ability to teleport itself wherever it wanted...)



Lol, I guess you didn't have the benefit of the redneck upbringing I had so you don't  get the reference. Doesn't eat the car it this one but I'm sure you get the idea   .

http://kr.youtube.com/watch?v=o21rQfnW-4M&feature=related


----------



## Inky Neko (Aug 6, 2008)

Here largely for the art I suppose. I've always enjoyed drawing non-humans more than humans. The community seems pretty nice but I don't really know anybody so...XD;


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragons are great iv always had a great fascination for them

But i love the art very much here


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Ok, so the thread idea is nice, but the old thread needed more options and fell into offtopic. I'll use the above pic as an example, since it does cover all the reasons.
> 
> So, why are you a furry? Or do you feel that it's 'just because' and don't ponder much about it? Do you look at it as a state of mind, a community, a fashion trend, or just a fetish? Or do you just like cat ears?



omg that comic strip is awsome
*im here for the porn to!*
*im here to sell those guys porn*


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 8, 2008)

So, the vast majority is here for the art. I thought it might have been the yiff >_>


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 8, 2008)

i plan to make furrys with a soon_to_be PhD in genetics


----------



## Telnac (Aug 9, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> So, the vast majority is here for the art. I thought it might have been the yiff >_>


Nah.  Been there, yiff'd that.


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 9, 2008)

I am not a furry.
Maybe you should have asked "Why are you on FurAffinity?".


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm in for the art and the fantasy.

It all began with Steve Miller's drawing book "Freaks!: How to Draw Fantastic Fantasy Creatures" in which I saw some amazing artwork of fancy.  I used the internet to research more about the animals I saw; on an evening in November of 2006, I discovered the furry fandom through a Wikipedia article.  Then, I found WikiFur shortly afterwards.  I declared myself a furry early the next year when I made a character I drew my fursona.


----------



## D_Claw (Aug 9, 2008)

Plain and simple... I`m here for the art, unless things change and comunity seens to be all rigth...


----------

